# [SOLVED][rc.conf] gdzie jest ustawiana zmienna $EDITOR?

## Mroq

Witam

Głupia sprawa trochę:

```
mroq@SZTRUCEL ~ $ grep "EDITOR" /etc/rc.conf

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

```

i

```
mroq@SZTRUCEL ~ $ grep "EDITOR" /etc/init.d/*

mroq@SZTRUCEL ~ $

```

a jednak uparcie:

```

SZTRUCEL mroq # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

SZTRUCEL mroq # source /etc/profile

SZTRUCEL mroq # echo $EDITOR

/bin/nano

mroq@SZTRUCEL ~ $ echo $EDITOR

/bin/nano

```

No skąd się ten nano bierze (którego zresztą w systemie nie mam od lat) skoro w rc.conf jest vim i który zawsze tym edytorem domyślnym był? Gdzie to jeszcze może być ustawione? Wiem, że pewnie można to określić jawnie gdzieś w init.d, ale chyba powinno czytać ustawienia rc.conf? o czystość formy mi idzie, że tak powiem...

pozdro

MLast edited by Mroq on Sun Jun 28, 2009 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

 *grep wrote:*   

> /etc/profile:export EDITOR=${EDITOR:-/bin/nano}

 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja editor ustawiam w /etc/profile.d/99-editor.sh.

```
#!/bin/sh

export EDITOR="vim"
```

----------

## Mroq

No nic, działa tak jak napisał Qlawy.

Stwierdzam jedynie przy okazji, że nie rozumiem funkcji pliku rc.conf... ale jakoś to przeżyję...  :Very Happy: 

pozdrowienia

M.

----------

## szczerb

W bl2 jest w nim konfiguracja OpenRC, a w bl1 faktycznie bardzo niewiele tam było...

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *Mroq wrote:*   

> No nic, działa tak jak napisał Qlawy.
> 
> Stwierdzam jedynie przy okazji, że nie rozumiem funkcji pliku rc.conf... ale jakoś to przeżyję... 
> 
> pozdrowienia
> ...

 

```
 

${zmienna:-ciąg}
```

... jeśli zmienna istnieje(EDITOR) i nie jest pusta (=VIM), operator podstawia w miejscu wystąpienia jej wartość; w przeciwnym wypadku podstgawia wartość ciąg (nano)

----------

## n3rd

 *Mroq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No skąd się ten nano bierze (którego zresztą w systemie nie mam od lat) skoro w rc.conf jest vim i który zawsze tym edytorem domyślnym był? Gdzie to jeszcze może być ustawione? Wiem, że pewnie można to określić jawnie gdzieś w init.d, ale chyba powinno czytać ustawienia rc.conf? o czystość formy mi idzie, że tak powiem...M

 w openrc $EDITOR wyleciał z /etc/rc.conf

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

pozdrawiam

----------

